# Mohs coding



## smartcoder (Jun 21, 2012)

pt had 10 stage Mohs on face. coded as 17311 -1 and 17312- 9. Medicare denied 17312 as the number of Days or Units of Service exceeds our acceptable maximum. I am new with Mohs coding and want to know if I billed it correctly or not. Thanks!


----------



## Biller385 (Jun 21, 2012)

17312 is  for each additional stage after the first stage, up to 5 tissue blocks.. You would use 17315 for the additional blocks.

Cathy


----------



## jholt12 (Jun 21, 2012)

17315 for additional blocks in one stage.
You would use 17311 for the first stage 17312 qty 9 for the stages after.
Sent this Moh's with documentation and write a letter a letter explaining that the patient had a total of 10 stages.

I don't know if you had this yet but I have also had Medicare deny my claims if we have multiple Moh's with the same dx. We found that if we send documenation the first go round they pay for everything without any problems.


----------



## smartcoder (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you very much for your input!


----------

